# vmware, bliblioteki, revdep nie idzie.

## m.levvy

Witam,

ostatnimy czasy instalowałem vmware, ale nie z repozytorium, tylko z instalatora vmware.

Maszyna wirtualna działa. Natomiast jest problem z revdep-rebuild.

```
* Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 88% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/lib/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so (requires libtiff.so.3)

[ 89% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/sopython/libpy25.so (requires libpython2.5.so.1.0)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so (requires libtiff.so.3)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libcurl.so.3/libcurl.so.3 (requires libcrypto.so.0.9.7

libssl.so.0.9.7)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/lib/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/lib/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/sopython/libpy25.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware-installer/1.1/sopython/libpy25.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-tiff.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libcurl.so.3/libcurl.so.3 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libcurl.so.3/libcurl.so.3 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Jak zrobić, żeby rev-dep olał katalogi /usr/lib64/vmaware-* ?

----------

## SlashBeast

W manie jest cos o zmiennej SEARCH_DIRS_MASK, dodaj tam katalog VMWare.

----------

